# EF 14mm f/1.4L USM



## dolina (Sep 14, 2015)

14_14 by alabang, on Flickr

From the Canon ME20F-SH video.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2015)

dolina said:


> 14_14 by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> From the Canon ME20F-SH video.



Wacky.... that's a weird typo.


----------



## dolina (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow! I'll be internet famous for 15 mins. ;D

Thanks CR Guy!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 14, 2015)

The first question that pops in my mind: "Does it have low coma?"
Second question: "Oh I wonder if that was just a typo..."


----------



## MrDill (Sep 14, 2015)

I would buy it. It would be awesome for Northern Lights.


----------



## Quackator (Sep 14, 2015)

It is likely the EF 1.4/24 mm MkII L.


----------



## rs (Sep 14, 2015)

Very little is impossible if cost, size and weight are sacrificed. However, this lens is very definitely improbable.


----------



## drs (Sep 14, 2015)

For stills, not so much, considering the cost.

For anything cinema, yes -- please. It drives me nuts when the light of a set works with F/2.0 or F/1.4 or T/... for that matter (filming on location in, e.g., a bar for a music video and no budget for light) and then no way to go wider.

I guess to make that happen, we would see easily a $4-$6K figure for that, which might be more of a prestige object for Canon than a good sales investment. Just a wild guess.


----------



## YellowJersey (Sep 14, 2015)

So long as it was sharp and the coma was good, this would be a brilliant astro lens. 

I've often wondered by there aren't really any lenses that are faster than 2.8 while wider than 24mm, primes or otherwise. I know it's probably a niche market and it would probably cost a fair bit, but the fact that there are few, if any, offerings does have me scratching my head a little. Even an f/2 would be nice. *shrugs*


----------



## Local Hero (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't get excited, it's the 24mm as indicated on other shots in the series.

They never had a 14mm on the shoot.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 15, 2015)

Local Hero said:


> Don't get excited, it's the 24mm as indicated on other shots in the series.
> 
> They never had a 14mm on the shoot.



Yes, the angle of view does look more like a 24mm than a 14mm


----------

